# Грыжа L5-S1, боли в животе справа, низ живота, есть такое у кого?



## Дара (5 Июн 2019)

Здравствуйте, у меня грыжа 0,7 мм дозральная l5 s1.С июня 2018 года начал болеть живот сначала внизу болел ,потом переместился в сентябре вправо боль.Болел 6  месяцев,у хирурга была 2 раза все норм. Веду малоподвижный образ в основном за компом, ездили на 3 месяца в путешествие живот не болел,более активная жизнь была, не знаю связано это или нет.С февраля вот опять болит справа живота ,где находится аппендицит, постоянно болит всегда.Делала в апреле мрт показала 5 мм грыжа уже.Сказали, если был бы аппендицит, то он бы проявился на мрт как воспаление .Гастроентеролог посмотрев снимки тоже подтвердила.Боли уже у меня 3 года слева в паху, бывают что меньше бывает сильнее.И под левой ягодицой периодически,бывает там что то дергается нерв видимо.С этими болями смирилась и знаю что они от грыжи. Пожалуйста подскажите, могут ли быть боли внизу живота,справа живота, и как бы натягиваться болит ,где тазобедренные косточки с обеих сторон, так же , где боли в низу живота паралельно и спина внизу болит,вся, раньше только слева. Не стоит стоит ли мне делать колоноскопию?Не очень хочется, или все таки это от грыжи может быть так болеть?Делала мрт брюшной области в апреле 2019 все нормально.И узи по женски тоже все хорошо.
Да еще интересный факт, недавно одела я пояс поддереживающий, и на удивление боль в животе исчезает, как это объяснить?

Гастроэнтеролог сказала, проверить кишечник, фгс сделать, если там все нормально,то это нейропатические боли,и идти уже  к неврологу.А у неврологов я была у 2х,1 выписывала фенибут, витамин Б, другая прегабалин, ну боль исчезала на время приема от прегабалина,но это ведь не убирает причину и саму грыжу..

Прикрепляю мрт последнее всего позвоночника, то что старое года 3 назад делала было 0,7 мм грыжа.
И еще вопрос уже лет 9 болит у меня под грудью слева , где ребра идут, и там же со стороны спины если я стою долго что то готовлю пару часов к примеру,да и просто болит то не болит, там как раз нашли вот только сейчас грыжу Шморла Th9-Th12, тоже обследовалась ничего не нашли 9 лет назад кроме СРК при колоноскопии .Вопрос это болит там из за этой грыжи Шморли? Снимки сейчас пасмурно только пока так получилось сфотографировать, позже могу переделать.


----------



## La murr (5 Июн 2019)

@Дара, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Июн 2019)

Гимнастика для позвоночника. Гимнастика Стрельниковой. Быстрая ходьба или медленный бег, как самые доступные аэробные упражнения. Массаж.


----------



## Дара (5 Июн 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо за советы, а боли в животе справа могут отдавать от грыжи l5s1?


----------



## Pavelman (5 Июн 2019)

@Дара, здравствуйте.У меня живот болит снизу постоянно.11 раз лежал в больницах за 2 года,вырезали аппендецит перед этим.Пишут что дивертикула толстого кишечника.Мой совет сделайте колоноскопия или МРТ или кт кишечника.Можно на Саляма Адиля в институте колонопроктологии.Мне к сожалению,так и не определили от чего кишки болят.Сижу на диете.Параллельно грыжа l5s1.,сделал операцию,зря.Посмотрите мою тему.


----------



## AIR (6 Июн 2019)

Дара написал(а):


> Боли уже у меня 3 года слева в паху, бывают что меньше бывает сильнее.И под левой ягодицой периодически,бывает там что то дергается нерв видимо.С этими болями смирилась и знаю что они от грыжи.


Не от грыжи.. Спазм пояснично-подвздошной мышцы и скорее всего грушевидной. .


Дара написал(а):


> Пожалуйста подскажите, могут ли быть боли внизу живота,справа живота, и как бы натягиваться болит ,где тазобедренные косточки с обеих сторон, так же , где боли в низу живота паралельно и спина внизу болит,вся, раньше только слева.


Сначала только слева мышечно-тонические нарушения,  но с течением времени вовлекаются всё новые мышечные группы. .  Как говаривал Карлсон "дело житейское". Нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения.


----------



## Дара (6 Июн 2019)

@Pavelman, здравствуйте,хорошо посмотрю вашу тему,спасибо



AIR написал(а):


> Не от грыжи.. Спазм пояснично-подвздошной мышцы и скорее всего грушевидной.
> Сначала только слева мышечно-тонические нарушения,  но с течением времени вовлекаются всё новые мышечные группы. .  Как говаривал Карлсон "дело житейское". Нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения.


скажите  а самой какие то упражнения можно по расслаблению делать мышцы  в моей случае?Была осенью на пару сеансов у остепата, больше в паху поменьше стала будто бы


----------



## Pavelman (6 Июн 2019)

@Дара, у меня тесть (уже на пенсии) 50 лет проработал в медицине,в т.ч. и главным врачом.Так вот, в организме все взаимосвязано.А грыжа,как он мне говорил, может отдавать куда угодно.Со мной в больнице РЖД,лежал мужчина.У него маму всю жизнь лечили от болей позвоночника.После вскрытия оказалось что у нее были больные почки.Как вариант,попробуйте получить консультацию онлайн например в Германии.


----------



## vbl15 (6 Июн 2019)

Дара написал(а):


> Спасибо за советы, а боли в животе справа могут отдавать от грыжи l5s1?


Нет.


----------



## Evpatiy (6 Июн 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> У меня тесть (уже на пенсии) 50 лет проработал в медицине,в т.ч. и главным врачом.Так вот, в организме все взаимосвязано.А грыжа,как он мне говорил, может отдавать куда угодно.Со мной в больнице РЖД,лежал мужчина.У него маму всю жизнь лечили от болей позвоночника.После вскрытия оказалось что у нее были больные почки.Как вариант,попробуйте получить консультацию онлайн например в Германии.


Нестабильность позвоночника у Вас,это на ваших функциональных пробах видно. Я часто слышу ,что в живот отдаёт ,когда нестабильный сегмент. Позвонок то "гуляет"


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (6 Июн 2019)

Тут на форуме где-то была тема, как работать с мышцами. Поищите. На ютубе также можете поискать упражнения. Можете попробовать массировать вашу мышцу (ППМ) через живот. Грушевидную мышцу можете массировать катанием заднего места на теннисном мячике. Впрочем и ППМ можно попробовать массировать катанием на теннисном мячике лёжа на животе.


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Тут на форуме где-то была тема, как работать с мышцами. Поищите. На ютубе также можете поискать упражнения. Можете попробовать массировать вашу мышцу (ППМ) через живот. Грушевидную мышцу можете массировать катанием заднего места на теннисном мячике. Впрочем и ППМ можно попробовать массировать катанием на теннисном мячике лёжа на животе.


Leo1980 у него есть


----------



## Дара (14 Июн 2019)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Нестабильность позвоночника у Вас,это на ваших функциональных пробах видно. Я часто слышу ,что в живот отдаёт ,когда нестабильный сегмент. Позвонок то "гуляет"


Возможно да, часто слышу как позвонок шелкает,будто гуляет, что можно делать в таком случае? сейчас вот начала спать на твердом, собираюсь делать упражнения ЛФК для закрепления мышц спины. А можно поподробнее про нестаибильный сегмент, от чего он двигается это значит гуляющий позвонок ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2019)

А зачем на твердом?


----------



## Дара (15 Июн 2019)

По системе Нише, слишком мягкая основа данного изделия неизбежно приведёт к нежелательному смещению позвонков.Спать в меру на твердом матрасе, позвоночник не испытывает нагрузки, находится в правильном положении, так считается


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2019)

Недосчитали. В его времена, мягкая основа - это гамак.
Надо спать на ровной поверхности, а сверху то, что может адаптироваться эту ровность под ваши анатомические особенности,
Правильное полотно позвоночника - не палка, а рессора согнутая.
А лёжа на ровном и твёрдом, Вы эту рессору выпрямляете и напрягаете.


----------



## Дара (24 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, как можно объяснить, то что одевая пояс поддерживающий у меня боль прекрощается в животе и спине практически ,чаще и вовсе исчезает во время?Это доказывает , что позвонки возможно встают на место как можно объяснить?Это доказывает что боли все таки от позвоночника от грыжи,помогите пожалуйста разобраться!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2019)

Скорее, от мышечной боли.


----------



## Дара (24 Сен 2019)

Сделала колоноскопию, кишечник идеальный сказали, значит дело не в нем, фгс гастрит


----------



## Хельга10 (23 Фев 2020)

Дара написал(а):


> Сделала колоноскопию, кишечник идеальный сказали, значит дело не в нем, фгс гастрит


Здравствуйте, у меня похожая проблема, болит у пупка и в паху бывает очень сильно, после тренажерного зала было, а первый раз после перелета и вырезания аппендикса(уже с этой болью сомневаюсь, был ли он) . Есть грыжи как у Вас, есть стрессы(домашние), все кроме колоноскопии прошла, есть знакомый хирург, говорит кишки в порядке, а вот невролог говорит, что расстройства кишечника, боль будто в нем может быть и от грыжи. Первый раз сидела полгода на всем вареном, пила омез и денол недели 2-3,симптомы так и не проходили, через полгода прошло. Тут пошла заниматься спортом, в ногу и крестец с первых дней отдавало, а потом вот и до паха и пупочной области дошло.Постоянно метеоризм появился. Так что может и грыжа, сама мучаюсь.Постоянно нервничаю из-за этого. Гастроэнтеролог тоже говорит нервы,на этой почве. Лежа на животе подолгу и во сне проходит. Пью месяц комбилипен, вроде получше. Вот что я Вам точно скажу, все болячки от нервов.


----------



## Pavelman (6 Мар 2020)

Хельга10 написал(а):


> ...болит у пупка и в паху бывает очень сильно...


Добрый день.
Я начал спать на левом боку - немного получше. Говорят кишки после операции могут прирасти к брюшине снутри...


----------



## Анастасия ммм (13 Мар 2020)

Дара написал(а):


> Сделала колоноскопию, кишечник идеальный сказали, значит дело не в нем, фгс гастрит


У меня также было... отдавало где аппендицит боль была, особенно когда болела поясница, у меня была грыжа л4-л5, есть протрузия л5-s1.. мне делали операцию, после операции пока не было болей в боку


----------



## Виктор-72 (13 Мар 2020)

У меня проблемы на уровне L4-L5 - болело и справа и слева, примерно на горизонте аппендикса и чуть ниже-выше. Невролог говорит, что поясница может туда отдавать, не знаю так ли это на самом деле.


----------



## Анастасия ммм (13 Мар 2020)

@Виктор-72, да я тоже связывала это с поясницей, потому что во время болей в спине бок болел сильнее


----------



## Pavelman (31 Мар 2020)

@Анастасия ммм, здравствуйте. Мне сделали диагностическую лапароскопию живота в г. Иваново. Вердикт: После операции после аппендецита 3 года назад у хирурга Ивянского Юрия Марковича в ГКБ Юдина на Каширке- сальник прирос к верхней стенке живота в 2-х местах (как раз там  где делали дыры). Я так понял что нужно изнутри прижигать когда вытаскиваешь инструмент что бы не приросло. Сейчас конечно рано говорить о результате.... Есть начал почти все. До этого 12! раз лежал в  разных клиниках, за 3 года выпил кучу антибиотиков и т.д. прошел кучу обследований, продал квартиру( не было денег на лечение, в живот никто лезть не хотел). Вообще Москва - на  99% это разводилово. Ищите врачей где они фанаты-своей работы. Если есть возможность -лечитесь за границей. Германия Швейцария.


----------



## Petr04 (11 Май 2020)

Здравствуйте, Павел, скажите вам стало легче , прочитал вашу историю . Я тоже весь перепроверился , осталось только диагностическая лапароскопия .


----------



## Pavelman (26 Май 2020)

@Petr04, здравствуйте - пока нет. Есть минусы - есть плюсы. Но в целом пока нет.Может и дело не спайках. если есть возможность-обходитесь без операций. У меня двоякое отношение к официальной медицине.Народные методы сейчас пробую.


----------



## Petr04 (30 Май 2020)

Pavelman написал(а):


> У меня двоякое отношение к официальной медицине.Народные методы сейчас пробую.


Насчёт народной медицины , особо не верил но испытал на себе и был сильно удивлён эффектом . У меня грыжа L5 S1 - 7 мл , корешок защемлен боль была постоянная в левой ноге 3 месяца . Прошёл всё, санатории уколы физкабинет массажи , ничего особо не помогало . Затем ради эксперимента пошёл на Хиджаму ( кровопускание с банками) и после первой Процедуры сразу же отпустило , сейчас конечно есть онемение и дискомфорт но стало намного лучше .


----------



## Vinia2010 (6 Апр 2021)

Один в один ситуация как у вас. Прошла все круги ада. Обследовалась полностью. Фгс, колоноскопия, мрт, гинекология, урология, нейрохирургия, неврологи, физио. По обследованиям все в порядке. Сказали что боли от спины, от грыж. У меня грыжи и протрузии в каждом отделе позвоночника. Что только не пила и не делала. Более менее мне помогают массажи и мануальная терапия и то на время. Но жизни эти боли очень мешают. Тоже хотелось бы знать что с этим делать и к чему это все приведёт? Оперировать сказали меня никто не будет и блокады тоже ставить не будут, якобы у меня не такие большие грыжи для операции. Врачи говорят все это от мышц, слабый мышечный корсет и не подвижный образ жизни. Но я хореограф и по сей день танцую, но боли не уходят. Сказали делать каждый день ЛФК, делаю, становиться легче, но полностью проблемы не решает. Очень устала от этого.


----------



## Pavelman (25 Апр 2021)

@Vinia2010, здравствуйте - я в Швейцарию думаю ехать, еще сказали сделать пэт кт.


----------

